# iPad 2 le jour J ?



## Quentiiin (12 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous. 
Ma question est simple. Je n'ai pas l'habitude se sauter sur les sorties Apple dès le premier jour, mais je pars le 8 avril pour 3 semaines en Indes, et ça m'emmerderai de ne pas avoir l'iPad 2 pour mon voyage. 
Vu les délais de livraison qui s'allongent aux US, si l'on part du principe que l'iPad 2 sortira bien le 25, quelle est la meilleure solution pour l'avoir rapidement ? 

Vaut-il mieux le commander sur l'appstore ? Se déplacer tôt le matin dans une boutique Apple ou dans une fnac (j'habite à Paris) ? 

Voilà, je vous remercie pour vos conseil, et j'espère que tous ceux qui en veulent un en auront un à temps.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2011)

Le mieux, faire une réservation  a la FNAC. Souvent, ils acceptent.

Sinon, Apple store tôt le matin. Il ne devrait pas y avoir une queue immense en France.


----------



## Quentiiin (12 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le mieux, faire une réservation  a la FNAC. Souvent, ils acceptent.
> 
> Sinon, Apple store tôt le matin. Il ne devrait pas y avoir une queue immense en France.



Merci, je pense que j'irai à la fnac quelques jours avant pour savoir si je peux réserver. Sinon, je me déplacerai dans un store Apple.


----------



## Mr_Jak (21 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas habitué non plus a sauter sur les sorties, mais pensez vous que l'on pourra commander dès demain (mardi) sur le site apple pour une livraison chez soi dès vendredi?

Ou alors les commandes commenceront aussi vendredi?


----------



## gil83320 (21 Mars 2011)

perso, je pense que l'apple store lancera la commercialisation le 25 au matin. Chez nous peu de quatité sont prévu dans les magasin du coin, la Fnac devrait en recevoir une 50 ène et Boulanger 40.
Moi je l'ai réservé à Boulanger, car à la FNAC il y a déjà une sacré liste d'attente.
A boulanger, je suis en numéro 1
Par contre aussi bien à la Fnac qu'a Boulanger, la mise a dispo de l'Ipad se fera à 17h00 pas avant


----------



## Raccer (21 Mars 2011)

Savez vous si le 25 mars les iPad 2 seront disponible avant 17h partout ?

Je suis au Canada et j'aimerais savoir si je pourrai achater mon iPad 2 le matin ou attendre 17h ?


----------



## Aitae (21 Mars 2011)

17h? Comment ça? Vous voulez dire que je devrais faire la queue jusqu'à 17H à l'Apple Store du Louvre pour mon iPad 2?

Je vous avoue que cet histoire n'est pas très clair, en plus de ne pas être sûr de pouvoir effectuer une réservation ou de la date de sortie, de nombreux sites affiche des horaires de ventes.


----------



## Padawanlady (21 Mars 2011)

17? la blague !! non, dites moi que ce n'est pas vrai... la Fnac m'a dit qu'ils ouvriraient à 9h au lieu de 10h...


----------



## Raccer (21 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux au Canada, 25 mars 10h c'est comfirmé !!


----------



## Padawanlady (21 Mars 2011)

Raccer a dit:


> Pour ceux au Canada, 25 mars 10h c'est comfirmé !!


ça sent bon !!! 
ici, on est pô capab' de queuter jusqu'à 17h comme les américains qui n'ont pas peur de ce ridicule...
américains... pas canadiens... respect cousins d'lôt' bord !


----------



## Macuserman (22 Mars 2011)

J'ai de très bonnes chances d'avoir mon iPad le 25 (ils ne m'ont pas dit combien j'étais, mais dans le ton je devais être le seul)...

Mais en tous cas, en ce qui concerne BeMac à Mulhouse (et Strasbourg), ils m'ont indiqué n'avoir encore aucune idée de l'heure de mise en vente, ni SI ils allaient en recevoir (ce qui serait normalement impossible m'ont-ils confier...).


----------



## dieu le père (22 Mars 2011)

bonjour mais pour ce qu'il en est de la FNAC ils le vendent a quel heure ?

car je devrai surement voir pour me libérer bon le vendeur ma dis que je suis le numéro 1 au niveau de la réservation mais en tiennent ils vraiment compte ?


----------



## gil83320 (22 Mars 2011)

IL sera dispo à partir de 17h00


----------



## dieu le père (22 Mars 2011)

merci de ta réponse rapide


----------



## dieu le père (23 Mars 2011)

par curiosité je suis passer a la fnac pour être sur 
et le vendeur ma dis que les ipad 2 serons bien dispo le 25 mais en stock limiter et que la vente commence a 10h 
voila pour ceux que sa aiderai


----------



## Macuserman (23 Mars 2011)

dieu le père a dit:


> par curiosité je suis passer a la fnac pour être sur
> et le vendeur ma dis que les ipad 2 serons bien dispo le 25 mais en stock limiter et que la vente commence a 10h
> voila pour ceux que sa aiderai



Il a dit une belle bêtise... 17h la vente, pas 10hoo...
J'ai reçu un mail hier, que j'ai d'ailleurs transmis à MacGé et qui a fait l'objet d'une news: les ventes seront à partir de 17hoo!


----------



## dieu le père (23 Mars 2011)

on verra tous sa apres demain  quoi qu'il en soit je vais voir a 10h et au pir a 17h


----------



## Macuserman (23 Mars 2011)

dieu le père a dit:


> on verra tous/tout ça après demain, quoi qu'il en soit je vais voir à 10h et au pire à 17h


Je crois qu'il y a une application Bescherelle sur iPad! Tu devrais essayer!


----------



## Aitae (23 Mars 2011)

La seul véritable question maintenant et de savoir si il vaut mieux prendre commande sur internet ou faire la queue pour avoir son iPad, pour ma part j'hésite à faire la queue vendredi voir même jeudi...

Pour ce qui est de l'ouverture je pense que la FNAC gardera bel et bien l'horaire de 17H, ils sont assez respectueux de ce genre de chose.


----------



## Thr_ju (24 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous!

Bon la sortie de la bête approche à grand pas et je ne sais pas trop quoi faire pour maximiser mes chances de repartir avec mon iPad. D'après vous il vaut mieux aller en APR, à la FNAC, ou à l'Apple store?


----------



## Padawanlady (24 Mars 2011)

le commander à 1h00 du mat sur l apple store en ligne...


----------



## Thr_ju (24 Mars 2011)

Ouais j'y ai pensé... mais j'aimerais bien l'avoir dès demain quand même. Arf... le dilemme.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Vous croyez qu'il va y avoir tant de monde que ça à acheter l'iPad 2 pour pas en recevoir en se pointant à l'Apple Store? ??  J'ai comme un doute...


----------



## beber77 (24 Mars 2011)

Je viens de réserver le miens pour demain dans le boulanger du coins ^^
ils en ont que 2 de chaque couleur par modèle... 

Et ils avaient déjà plus de 16 ou de 32 Go

Ca va partir très vite demain


----------



## Padawanlady (24 Mars 2011)

alors qui va acheter son iPad sur apple store en ligne à 1h00 du matin?
qui va risquer demain un achat dans un magasin physique? qui va faire la queue? qui va nous poster depuis leur precieux demain soir???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2011)

je suis passé devant l'apple store d'opéra il y avait déjà une file d'attente d'une trentaine de personnes...


----------



## dalloz (24 Mars 2011)

Enfin ! 
Depuis la présentation de l'iPad V1, j'attends patiemmentla V2 !
Aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé d'attendre 1H du matinpour commander un iPad 3G 16Go noir. 
Encore 2H d'attente et je passe commande ! J'ai hâte de recevoir le mail de confirmation  !

PS ; en espérant qu'il arrive bien à 1H du matin sur le Store !


----------



## Quentiiin (24 Mars 2011)

Nan, j'ai lu un article où ils disaient que si c'était effectivement 17h en France dans les boutiques physique, c'était pas 1h sur le store, mais 2H en France.


----------



## dalloz (24 Mars 2011)

Quentiiin a dit:


> Nan, j'ai lu un article où ils disaient que si c'était effectivement 17h en France dans les boutiques physique, c'était pas 1h sur le store, mais 2H en France.



En effet c'est 2H ! Grrrr
Là je regarde un bon petit film alors si je ne sombre pas dans un profond sommeil, je suis sur le store à 2H !


----------



## StevenHuon (25 Mars 2011)

De toute façon, ne rêvaient pas trop. Il ne sera livré que sous 2 à 3 semaines. C'est partout pareil sur les stores (Australie, Nouvelle Zélande...).


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

J'hésite à aller le chercher demain, j'ai peur de la rupture même si je prend un 64Go + 3G, je crois que je vais le commander sur internet...


----------



## Toximityx (25 Mars 2011)

L'iPad 2 est disponible : http://bit.ly/dJKLPU 

_L'AS en ligne annonce 2 à 3 semaines de livraison... _


----------



## dalloz (25 Mars 2011)

Commandé !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

Moi il me dise qu'il y a erreur, wtf...

Je ne comprend pas, impossible de prendre commande alors que j'ai un compte plein et que mes informations sont bonne...


----------



## Toximityx (25 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Moi il me dise qu'il y a erreur, wtf...
> 
> Je ne comprend pas, impossible de prendre commande alors que j'ai un compte plein et que mes informations sont bonne...



Le serveur de validation fait dodo pour les CB... Il est down :rateau:


----------



## dalloz (25 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Moi il me dise qu'il y a erreur, wtf...
> 
> Je ne comprend pas, impossible de prendre commande alors que j'ai un compte plein et que mes informations sont bonne...



Saturation des serveurs ! Enfin je pense&#8230;

Bonne nuit et&#8230;bon courage !


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

Je sent que je vais être bon pour faire la queue demain matin jusqu'à 17H...


----------



## Toximityx (25 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Je sent que je vais être bon pour faire la queue demain matin jusqu'à 17H...



Courage...


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

Au pire je retire de l'argent demain matin et je tente de faire la queue , on verra.


----------



## Toximityx (25 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Au pire je retire de l'argent demain matin et je tente de faire la queue , on verra.



Ou ça ?


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

Au Louvre je pense ou à Opéra on verra bien.


----------



## Toximityx (25 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Au Louvre je pense ou à Opéra on verra bien.



Opera y'a dèja du monde depuis midi..


----------



## hastrayboy (25 Mars 2011)

Au boulanger de ma ville, ils en ont reçu une 30aine! le stock de 16 go est deja épuisé.

mon 32 noir m'attend a 17h!!!


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Et bien dites nous ce que ça donne quand vous l'aurez entre les mains.


----------



## françois25 (25 Mars 2011)

je l'ai ! ça synchronise !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2011)

pareil

je l'aurai jamais cru si fin, c'est une tuerie J'ai hate qu'il finisse la synchor pour jouer avec en profondeur...


----------



## Alexis176 (25 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai récupéré vers 17h15, réservé dans un ActiMag, un reseller Apple en Normandie.
Très bel objet, bonne prise en main, rapide, tout parfait. Sauf que... sauf que je remarque une tâche jaune en bas de mon écran. J'ai vu que le problème était assez récurrent, j'espère que ça va vraiment se dissiper après utilisation (ça viendrait de la colle), vous en pensez quoi? Retour SAV déjà? Ou j'attends un peu? Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## aka80 (26 Mars 2011)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Je l'ai récupéré vers 17h15, réservé dans un ActiMag, un reseller Apple en Normandie.
> Très bel objet, bonne prise en main, rapide, tout parfait. Sauf que... sauf que je remarque une tâche jaune en bas de mon écran. J'ai vu que le problème était assez récurrent, j'espère que ça va vraiment se dissiper après utilisation (ça viendrait de la colle), vous en pensez quoi? Retour SAV déjà? Ou j'attends un peu? Merci d'avance de vos réponses.



Pareil moi ça fait presque le tour de l'écran et c'est plus marqué sur les côtés!! je sais pas si je dois attendre ou si je dois le rapporter à la Fnac???? 
le problème semble toucher pas mal d'Ipad 2 . Ceux qui l'ont eu pouvez vous nous dire ce qu'il en est de vos écrans? merci pour les retours


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Pareil moi ça fait presque le tour de l'écran et c'est plus marqué sur les côtés!! je sais pas si je dois attendre ou si je dois le rapporter à la Fnac????
> le problème semble toucher pas mal d'Ipad 2 . Ceux qui l'ont eu pouvez vous nous dire ce qu'il en est de vos écrans? merci pour les retours



Je viens d'ouvrir un topic qui concerne ce sujet. Moi c'est plutôt une fuite de lumière sur un fond noir. Pas bien..... Pas bien du tout......


----------

